# Any yoopers on here? $175 shaper in the U.P.



## Barncat

Vintage shaper machine
					

Very old shaper machine in good condition.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Ulma Doctor




----------



## JRaut

Only about 5.5hr drive from Minneapolis. 

Tempting. But not quite tempting enough for me. Got enough projects as it is.


----------



## NCjeeper

I would buy that just for the cool factor of it.


----------



## NCjeeper

I like the stomp shear in the picture too.


----------



## Nogoingback

What's a yooper?


----------



## Barncat

Nogoingback said:


> What's a yooper?


Someone from da U.P., eh. A yooper is a term for someone from Michigan's upper peninsula.


----------



## Nogoingback

I'm from California.  I barely know where Michigan is...


----------



## samstu

Lodge and Davis.  From 1890s.  Vintage Machinery site shows this shaper including the original vise.

Smith and Silk may have built this.  Somewhat related to Ohio brand shapers.  My Ohio Machine tools 16 inch shaper is very similar.  These old `16s are a great hobby machines as they are not too heavy, have a relatively small footprint yet make nice chips and smoke......


----------



## matthewsx

@Cooter Brown only a little bit further up the road....


----------



## Cooter Brown

matthewsx said:


> @Cooter Brown only a little bit further up the road....



I saw this and I was already thinking about it.... but I like the others more...... This is more like yard art now.....lol


----------



## darkzero

Nogoingback said:


> I'm from California.  I barely know where Michigan is...



Same here, I thought Michigan might be a slang term for when CRS kicks in again. "I can't remember what happened to it, the damn thing went michi again".


----------



## AGCB97

Barncat said:


> Someone from da U.P., eh. A yooper is a term for someone from Michigan's upper peninsula.



Yooper as opposed to trolls (those who live below the bridge [the Mackinac Bridge] i.e. south of the bridge) in the lower peninsula.
And if too many trolls start moving to 'yooper land' (i.e. Gods country) we may have to blow up the bridge eh


----------

